# I'm releasing a book!



## Imperator

Well, sort of. It's a novelette! 




Any fantasy fans here? 

It's pretty much the Emissary Elixirs crew behind this! 
We've made a fully scored audiodrama too! That will be out shortly after the ebook is released.

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## lesvaches

Imperator said:


> Well, sort of. It's a novelette!
> 
> View attachment 149671
> 
> 
> Any fantasy fans here?
> 
> It's pretty much the Emissary Elixirs crew behind this!
> We've made a fully scored audiodrama too! That will be out shortly after the ebook is released.


yes please @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed

That's so awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imperator

But what's it all about!?

Well...

*A devastating plague is sweeping the continent of Greater Virren...*
Its origin is unknown, its dominance of the land near complete. In times of grim desperation, pestilence has given way to superstition, and the citizenry are now more divided than ever. 

* Yet the city of Rothenburg remains inexplicably untouched...*
The Council has grown convinced of their immunity, even as their neighbours are consumed before them. As the world teeters on the brink of collapse, a zealous religious order has re-emerged. They claim to have discovered the source of the plague… but can they be trusted?

* The plague will never reach Rothenberg... *
Katarina Lorenz, a noble of the city and veteran of the civil war that shook the continent, remains unconvinced. She conspires to leave the city with her companion Tannhauser, to find out what's really going on beyond its walls.


THE RITUAL is the first in a trilogy of gripping high-fantasy novelettes. The debut possesses all the beloved hallmarks fans of the genre will recognise, but is distinguished by its gritty atmosphere and confrontation with some of the most unsettling chapters of human history.

Trailer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Awesome!!!! Do we get the option for signed first editions?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Imperator

Stosta said:


> Awesome!!!! Do we get the option for signed first editions?!



Haha let's see what happens first! Obviously the lovely lads and lasses of ECIGSSA will get first pickings!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Imperator said:


> Haha let's see what happens first! Obviously the lovely lads and lasses of ECIGSSA will get first pickings!


Best you remember us!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Imperator

Stosta said:


> Best you remember us!


How could I ever forget!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

I'm so glad. Books shouldn't be kept in cages. They should be free 


Sorry, I know it's lame, but I couldn't resist....lol (it's the troll inside me expressing himself. I have no control over it.)

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Imperator

zadiac said:


> I'm so glad. Books shouldn't be kept in cages. They should be free
> 
> 
> Sorry, I know it's lame, but I couldn't resist....lol (it's the troll inside me expressing himself. I have no control over it.)



Haha! I still laughed though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator

It is done! The official announcement will only be made later today but "The Ritual" has been published. It's FREE for the next couple of days, so if you've got an e-reader...


Don't forget to leave a review if you like it! They're worth their weight in gold apparently. 
**

Enjoy

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Andre

On my Kindle! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Imperator

Andre said:


> On my Kindle! Thank you.



Yay! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Link please. I can't find it. Keep finding another book with the same title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

zadiac said:


> Link please. I can't find it. Keep finding another book with the same title.


""


----------



## zadiac

lesvaches said:


>




?


----------



## lesvaches

zadiac said:


> ?


wow the forum doesn't like amazon links


----------



## lesvaches

https://www. amazon .com/Ritual-Book-One-Plagueborne-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B07JR4SVY9/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1540731670&sr=1-1&keywords=mitchell+luthi


remove spaces between www. amazon .com


----------



## zadiac

lesvaches said:


> https://www. amazon .com/Ritual-Book-One-Plagueborne-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B07JR4SVY9/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1540731670&sr=1-1&keywords=mitchell+luthi
> 
> 
> remove spaces between www. amazon .com



Which one in the search results? I checked all of them and none of them is this book.

NVM........Found it. Didn't remove the second space......duh.......lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imperator

zadiac said:


> Which one in the search results? I checked all of them and none of them is this book.



Search for "The Ritual Mitchell Luthi" and it will pop up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Imperator said:


> It is done! The official announcement will only be made later today but "The Ritual" has been published. It's FREE for the next couple of days, so if you've got an e-reader...
> View attachment 149837
> 
> Don't forget to leave a review if you like it! They're worth their weight in gold apparently.
> **
> 
> Enjoy



Done. Will review after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

zadiac said:


> Which one in the search results? I checked all of them and none of them is this book.
> 
> NVM........Found it. Didn't remove the second space......duh.......lol


u sure????
we can always print it and then ship it 2 u

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imperator

BioHAZarD said:


> Done. Will review after.



Awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

BioHAZarD said:


> u sure????
> we can always print it and then ship it 2 u

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imperator

Thanks for the support guys! Means the world to me! Looks like being free and having a stunning cover is doing wonders for the book

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Awesome stuff @Imperator 

@Rincewind check this out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator

Audiobook is up! 
It's rather tasty, if I say so myself  
https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Ritu...a7-13cef5d729fe&pf_rd_r=RXDBX68MYT5JBCKY3X00&

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

We have proof at last that at least one of us it literate.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Imperator

How's this for a cover! Releasing the second book later this month

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD

Imperator said:


> How's this for a cover! Releasing the second book later this month
> View attachment 153248


Awesome. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42445146-the-ritual

Some reviews of your 1st book @Imperator. Very positive reviews
Hope to get some money together to buy a copy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Any plans to bring out a soft cover? Im not a fan of kindle and such. I love the feel and smell of a book in my hand. The crisp feel of a page when flipping it over

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Imperator

SmokeyJoe said:


> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/42445146-the-ritual
> 
> Some reviews of your 1st book @Imperator. Very positive reviews
> Hope to get some money together to buy a copy



It's going better than expected, but I'm not sure I'm ready for the damning reviews that are sure to follow 

Paperbacks once I've finished up the trilogy! The first novelette is only around 15k words so I can't do it just yet... Should have them all completed by Feb though! Time permitting.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Imperator

Took a little longer than expected, but the second book is now up! Physical copies will be coming soon! What a ride this has been!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre

I enjoyed the short first one, thank you. Second one downloaded onto my Kindle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator

Andre said:


> I enjoyed the short first one, thank you. Second one downloaded onto my Kindle.



Thanks! This one is quite a bit longer, but far superior imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator

Something a little different for you lot! 
One of our artists has started an Indiegogo campaign to get his comic book off and running. It's, as you'd expect, absolutely stunning so far. 

Cover: 



Some of the backing tiers: 





First page: 



Anyway! If you're interested in helping out there are a bunch of tiers and you get a lot of cool stuff! 
Link to the prelaunch campaign! 
https://www.indiegogo.com/…/em-is-fo…/coming_soon/x/20293655


----------



## Imperator

Another glorious cover! 
Bear cavalry! Yes! Haha. 

This one is going to be free, as will the accompanying audiobook - if I ever find the time to finish it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> I enjoyed the short first one, thank you. Second one downloaded onto my Kindle.





Imperator said:


> Thanks! This one is quite a bit longer, but far superior imo


Enjoyed book two of The Plagueborne trilogy, thank you @Imperator. When is the next installment due? Please start with a small recap of what went before.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator

Andre said:


> Enjoyed book two of The Plagueborne trilogy, thank you @Imperator. When is the next installment due? Please start with a small recap of what went before.



Thanks! We're currently working on the audiobook for part 2, then we're publishing another author's work and doing a comic con. It might be a while - probably May. I'll definitely do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imperator

Hot off the (digital) press! 


It's free! You can pick up a copy here: https://mailchi.mp/2d28eda4f947/theblackhussars

We're going to be at the Cape Town fancon at the end of the month for any of you looking for physical copies. Two cons in one month with vape fest. Oof. Haha


----------



## Imperator

Gonna be at Fancon at the CTICC this year with physical copies, audiobooks, prints and probably e-liquid to help cover costs

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Hope I can get around to reading the Black Hussars this weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imperator

We officially launched our indie publishing house at Fancon this weekend. Phew, if I thought doing one day vape conventions was rough...Two days is a killer! It was a ton of fun though! 

We also launched the physical copies of Plagueborne and The Jethro Parables - eBook and audiobook will be released in the near future. We actually sold some e-liquid too haha! It looks like we're going to be picking up a distro for these quite soon, so you'll be able to pick up physical copies in stores once we've got everything in line!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Imperator

We've got an audiobook on the way! It sounds pretty snazzy at the moment! I wrote the score and a colleague, Mr Miller, did the narrating! We've got a very talented female voice artist that we'll be announcing shortly!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imperator

Any of you lot got Audible accounts? I've got some promo codes for our latest book on Audible. Let me know who wants! I expect reviews in return though


----------



## Imperator

Reviving this old thread for a new anthology. We put it together during lockdown (what else is there to do).
Anyway, it features a tale by C. L. Werner, one of my favourite authors! As well as some local talent.




You can pre-order it here:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

